# Suche Besondere SPS für Außergewöhnliches Vohaben



## KAXTJ (22 Dezember 2016)

Hallo 


Weiter unten werde ich genau alle Rand daten angeben erstmal grob zur geschichte,

Ich habe mit mitten im Wald ein haus zugelegt, und renoviere es jetzt, es hat 89m2 Wohnfäche. ist aber nicht erschlossen, also kein wasser, strom usw. Lösung: Wassertanks, Wasseraufbereitungsanlage, Solarzellen, Batterien, Dieselagregat. Um trotz dem wie in einem Normalen haus zu leben benötige ich eine "Inteligente" steuerung, die z.b. bei zu hohem strom verbrauch für batterien, das DIesel AGgregat Startet, meine Baterien überwacht, Stromspart wenn niemand da ist, die heizung Reguliert, z.b. mit vorheizen oder nur Frostschutz. Alarmierung über internet oder SMS falls etwas nicht stimmt usw. Denn wenn z.b. die Gasheizung ausfällt mitten im winter, und meine wassertaks die sich im haus befinden, einfrieren kann sich jeder vorstellen was passiert. DIeheizung ist übrigens eine gas heizung mit Umluft verteilung, also keine übliche wasserheitzung.

Meine bisherirege planung wahr so das in jedem zimmer eine SPS ist, die per entzwerk mit den anderen Komunieziert, bin aber mitlerweile davon abgewichen, weil eh komplett neue Leitungen rein kommen, und ich so auch jede leitung bis in den sicherungskasten zihen kann. der wird dann zwar gross, hat aber den voteil das ich nicht in jedem zimmer, einen kleinen bruache.  Nun die rand daten:


*â€Ausgänge‹**â€‹Eingänge**â€‹Sonderfunktionen*Licht Bad 0LichtschalterHMILicht Bad 1LichtschalterSMS oder Netzwerk für Benachrigungen aufs handyLicht Bad 2LichtschalterLicht Schlafzimmer 0LichtschalterLicht Schlafzimmer 1LichtschalterLicht Schlafzimmer 2LichtschalterLicht Wohn 0LichtschalterLicht Wohn 1LichtschalterLicht Wohn 2LichtschalterLicht Flur 0LichtschalterLicht Küche 0LichtschalterLicht Küche 1LichtschalterLicht Küche 2LichtschalterLüftung HeizungBewegungsmelder**Lüftungsventil Badpt100***Lüftungsventil Schlafpt100***Lüftungsventil Wohnpt100***Lüftungsventil Küchept100***Umschaltung Aggregat/Batterie*Batteriezustand***Anlasser AggregatAggregat AnZündung AggregatBatteriezustand Aggregat***Füllstand Wasser***Brandmelder BadBrandmelder SchlafBrandmelder FlurBrandmelder TechnikBrandmelder WohnBrandmelder KücheAusgänge:21Eingänge 28


*Externes Lastrelai
**Alle melder Paralel Geschaltet, überwachung ob anwsend und Alarmanlage
*** Analogeingang


Also ich bnötige eine SPS mit mindestens 21 Ausgängen und 28 Eingängen, 7 Analog und 21 Digitale. ausserdem ein TouchHMI für den Flur. das Ganze Sollte 1000€ nicht überschreiten. Software sollte zu mindest eine Demo vohanden sein damit ich weis das ich klar komme  

Erfahungen habe ich mit Logo8, Crouzet, Step7(Anfänger) und Normalen Computer Programiersprachen


----------



## Chris1 (22 Dezember 2016)

Hallo 
schau dir mal die Unitronics Steuerungen an sehr gut erweiterbar  ( https://www.spectra.de/cms/downloads/unitronics/ )
ich steuere meine Solaranlagen, Wasser und Strom, Boiler, Heizung, Licht ect mit einer V700
alle Software Programmierung, Kommunikation ist Gratis die Steuerung arbeite einfach auch mit Datentabellen (excel) für Protokollierung 
SMS, Email, Fernwartung, Fernsteuerung etc
der Preis richtet sich vor allem von der grösse des Touchpanel

Gruss Chris


----------



## KAXTJ (22 Dezember 2016)

Danke,

Also das Panel Sollte 7" Haben... 

Habe mich grade ein bischen auf der Seite umgeschaut, V700, damit ist das Panel gemeint richtig? mit der erweiterung mit ausgängen?
Das sieht mir aber ein bischen wenig für mich aus. Und es sind doch sehr viele infos die auf der leider etwas unübersichtlichen seite auf einen Einprasseln  Kannst du mir da noch mehr infos geben?

Habe eben ein bischen mit der Wago rum gespeilt, die software macht bei mir leider nur Probleme, und die gewählte programierung (FUB) ist bei der menge an Aus und eingängen (Habe bei der wago gedacht gehen wie mal aufs ganze mit jeder einzelnen steckdose usw.) so umsändlich das ich aufgegebn habe.


----------



## norustnotrust (22 Dezember 2016)

KAXTJ schrieb:


> Habe eben ein bischen mit der Wago rum gespeilt, die software macht bei mir leider nur Probleme, und die gewählte programierung (FUB) ist bei der *menge an Aus und eingängen* [...] so umsändlich das ich aufgegebn habe.



*ROFL*
Sorry aber du weisst schon dass es Anlagen mit vielen tausend EAs gibt die in FUP programmiert sind oder?


----------



## KAXTJ (22 Dezember 2016)

ja,

aber ich habe vorhin in 2 stunden die Komplette Programierung in Logo8 gehabt. natürlich ohne steckdosen, nur das was oben steht, mit fub erger ich mich seid 5 stunden rum, und mein aggregat geht immernochnicht. Also, für 1000ende von eingängen mag das sinvoll sein, aber für 100 meiner meinung nach nicht, so besser?  Mal abgesehen davon das das ganze programm nicht das tut was es soll.


----------



## Loenne (22 Dezember 2016)

Hallo KAXTJ,

ich würde dir zu einer S7-12xx raten.
warum siehst Du hier !

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## norustnotrust (22 Dezember 2016)

wenn du die Logo magst schau dir doch mal die 1200er an. Ich fürchte aber da werden die 100€ auch nicht reichen


----------



## KAXTJ (22 Dezember 2016)

Nicht 100, sondern 1000  

https://www.conrad.de/de/sps-starte...-230-vac-197349.html?sc.ref=Category Overview

Wäre diese richtig? und kann mir jemand sagen was ich noch an erweiterungen breuchte?

und bekomme ich iregnd wo die software als demo?


----------



## norustnotrust (23 Dezember 2016)

StkDEDAAEPt100PreisCPU1214c114102€ 293,006ES7214-1AG40-0XB0 Memory card4mb1€ 46,006ES7954-8LC02-0AA0 Digitaleingangskarte16DE116€ 135,006ES7221-1BH32-0XB0 Digitalausgangskarte16DA116€ 135,006ES7222-1BH32-0XB0 PT100 4ai14€ 246,006ES7231-5PD32-0XB0 Analogeingang4ai14€ 175,006ES7231-4HD32-0XB0 4“ Panel1€ 297,006AV2123-2DB03-0AX0 Software1€ 293,006ES7822-0AA04-0YA5 302664€ 1.620,00

Wie du siehst bin ich kein 1200er Experte aber in etwa so würde eine 1200er Konfi aussehen. (Preise von http://www.automation24.at)


----------



## KAXTJ (23 Dezember 2016)

Dankeschön  

Aber ich habe das grade nur im Kopf überschalgen, wenn ich eine Logo8+Digitalerweiterung+Digitalerweiterung+Analog+Analog Nähme, komme ich doch besser bei weg oder? schafft die Logo das überhaupt mit so vielen erweiterungen? oder müsste ich das auf zwei Logos verteilen? und mit wincc, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, lesst sich doch auch ein ganz normaler Computer mit touch Bildschrim als HMI nutzen oder?

also habe das jetzt mal so durchgerechnet

StDEDAAEAAPreisLogo8212840232DM162161600196AM210022105Gesamt282462533


----------



## Münchnerjunge (23 Dezember 2016)

Hallo KAXTJ,

nach den von dir beschriebenen Kompetenzen, würde ich dir raten bei der LOGO zu bleiben. Wenn dich eine FUP-Programmierung schon überfordert, dann brauchst du dich auch gar nicht nach anderen Steuerungen etc. umschauen.

Zur LOGO findest du auf der Siemens-Webseite die nötigen Informationen:

http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/programm...odular-erweiterungsmodule/seiten/default.aspx



> LOGO! 8:
> 24 digitale Eingänge, 20 digitale Ausgänge, 8 analoge Eingänge und 8 analoge Ausgänge



Eventuell könntest du dich auch mal mit der Möller EASY auseinandersetzen. Da kenne ich mich aber nicht aus:
easy oder Logo ? Empfehlung erbeten


----------



## blue0cean (23 Dezember 2016)

http://www.beckhoff.de/cp6606/  590 Liste + EAs, Programmierumgebung Kostenlos!


----------



## Münchnerjunge (23 Dezember 2016)

blue0cean schrieb:


> http://www.beckhoff.de/cp6606/  590 Liste + EAs, Programmierumgebung Kostenlos!


Wenn er nicht mit FUP-Bausteinen klar kommt, wird TwinCat erst recht nichts.


----------



## robpit (23 Dezember 2016)

Wieso schaust du dir nicht mal Beckhoff an? Hier profitierst du vor allem wie bei Wago davon, dass du die Komponenten in der Bucht für einen Bruchteil des Neuwertes aus alten Anlagen bekommst. Deine Anzahl an DI und DO ist mit den Steckmodulen kein Problem. Beachten solltest du bei Beckhoff nur, dass es die KL-Klemmen für den K-Bus und die EL-Klemmen für EtherCAT gibt, die miteinander nicht kompatibel sind. Als Visualisierung könnte IP-Symcon in betracht kommen. Wie immer gilt, je mehr du selber programmierst, desto preiswerter wird es. Dahingehen solltest du dir aber mal die OSCAT Bibliothek anschauen, da damit sehr viele Standardaufgaben abgedeckt werden können. Wenn du grafische Programmiersprachen nicht übersichtlich findest, solltest du dir mal Structured Text anschauen.


----------



## tnt369 (23 Dezember 2016)

Ich würde hier Loxone als Steuerung nehmen und als Display ein gängiges Tablet.


----------



## GLT (23 Dezember 2016)

robpit schrieb:


> Wenn du grafische Programmiersprachen nicht übersichtlich findest, solltest du dir mal Structured Text anschauen.


Jemandem, der mit FUP schon überfordert ist, ST nahezulegen ist - naja....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Dezember 2016)

Naja, jemandem der jahrelang in einer textuellen Sprache programmiert hat, kommt das "Klötzchen malen" vielleicht etwas verschroben vor. Es hat aber bestimmte Vorteile, die sieht man jedoch nicht wenn man damit einmalig zu Hause seine Hausautomation programmiert.
Bei Codesys hat er die freie Wahl zwischen diversen Sprachen, ist ja alles dabei. Mit ST sollte jeder klarkommen der schonmal irgendwo ein Computerprogramm geschrieben hat.


----------



## KAXTJ (24 Dezember 2016)

> Eventuell könntest du dich auch mal mit der Möller EASY auseinandersetzen. Da kenne ich mich aber nicht aus:
> easy oder Logo ? Empfehlung erbeten



Kenne sie, ist eine ganz nette sache, aber im gegsatz zu den alternativen eine teuere angelegen heit, vor allem wegen den hmis




> http://www.beckhoff.de/cp6606/ 590 Liste + EAs, Programmierumgebung Kostenlos!





> Wieso schaust du dir nicht mal Beckhoff an



Schon geschähen, werde mir die nexten tage mal die software besorgen, aber habe leider noch keine beantwortung auf meine preisanfrage bei denen.



> Ich würde hier Loxone als Steuerung nehmen und als Display ein gängiges Tablet.



Hört sich verdammt gut an, haben aber abgefahrene preise, dann kann ich auch die variante mit Crouzet nähmen, dann bin ich immernoch günstiger.





> Naja, jemandem der jahrelang in einer textuellen Sprache programmiert hat, kommt das "Klötzchen malen" vielleicht etwas verschroben vor. Es hat aber bestimmte Vorteile, die sieht man jedoch nicht wenn man damit einmalig zu Hause seine Hausautomation programmiert.
> Bei Codesys hat er die freie Wahl zwischen diversen Sprachen, ist ja alles dabei. Mit ST sollte jeder klarkommen der schonmal irgendwo ein Computerprogramm geschrieben hat.



so sehe ich das auch, des wegen habe ich mich gestern mit der wago noch mal auseiinander gesetzt, doch leider auch heir ohne erfolg, das programm läd 3 Bibiliohteken nicht, auch nach 2 maliger neu instalation. Sie sind aber da. ich weis nicht worann es liegt. aber es ärgert mich so das ich schon keine lust mehr darauf habe.


Werde mich jetzt noch mal ganz intensiv mit Logo! und wincc auseinadersetzten und schauen ob ich das da so hin bekomme wie ich möchte


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Dezember 2016)

Ich habe tatsächlich keine Ahnung, wie das bei Wago / Codesys ist. Aber bei Beckhoff ist für ein erstes Übungsprojekt nur genau erstmal die Standard.lib erforderlich.
Um erstmal ein bischen zu spielen, kann ich irgendwie das fehlen von 3 Bibliotheken nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## KingHelmer (27 Dezember 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich keine Ahnung, wie das bei Wago / Codesys ist. Aber bei Beckhoff ist für ein erstes Übungsprojekt nur genau erstmal die Standard.lib erforderlich.
> Um erstmal ein bischen zu spielen, kann ich irgendwie das fehlen von 3 Bibliotheken nicht nachvollziehen.



Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass die Programmierung komplett ohne Erweiterungs-.libs erledigt werden kann, wenn man den Netzwerkteil erstmal weglässt


----------



## Caroli (29 Dezember 2016)

Für 1000,- ist das nicht machbar.
Es sei denn, Du bekommst die Hardware umsonst.
Loxone ist für's Haus die beste Lösung, zumal sie die Anbindung zu KNX, Mail und Webservices bereits on Bord hat.


----------



## GLT (29 Dezember 2016)

Wenn man auf "kalte Bude" so wie letztes Jahr steht oder gerne Fehler im KNX-System hat - dann kann man drauf setzen.
Und für den findigen Verwender gibt es dann ein Update - der soll schliesslich das überteuerte Loxonezeug kaufen u. keine günstigen Alternativen einsetzen.

Lieber ein ehrliches SPS-System.


----------



## weißnix_ (29 Dezember 2016)

All das "smart-Home" Gedöns löst bei mir immer ein Mundwinkelzucken aus, weil ich "smart Home" direkt mit "kalte Bude" assoziiere.
Ist schließlich bei anderen Anbietern auch schon passiert.


----------



## Nost (30 Dezember 2016)

Such mal nach Schneider modicon m172.


----------



## mariob (25 Januar 2017)

Hi,
meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist die eingangs erwähnte Projektierung mit Sicherheit viel zu rudimentär. Wenn es um Einfrieren geht und dasselbe zu verhindern genügt es nicht eine Zündung und einen Starter vom Netzersatz zu betätigen. Da gehört auch die komplette Kontrolle desselben dazu. Also Fehlstarterkennung, werden die elektrischen Parameter erreicht, dazu genügt ein Kontakt aber der fehlt schonmal.
Und so wird sich das weiter fortsetzen, die Logo wird für das Gesamtvorhaben definitiv zu klein und für Sequenzen wie z.B. Start - Fehlstart - Neustart ist die eher ungeeignet. Egal was, aber keine Kleinststeuerung. Die Alternativen wurden ja schon genannt. Ob man damit dann klarkommt steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Wobei der Mensch im allgemeinen lernfähig ist, sehr häufig fehlt nur der Wille .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## JoeJo (31 Januar 2017)

Hallo,
schau Dich mal da um. http://www.wachendorff-prozesstechnik.de/
die haben 7 Zollpanel mit allen möglichen Schnittstellen um die 300€ im Programm.
Was die SPS-en kosten weiß ich alldings nicht. Die Panel sind jedenfals nicht schlecht.
Dei Programmiersoftware ist bei den Kostenlos.

Gruß
Joe


----------

